# Brutes with 32" Backs in here...



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

JUST bought my 30" Silverbacks about 2 weeks ago and absolutely love them. Soon after ordering them a buddy of mine informed me that he knew someone with some 32" Silverbacks that have maybe 5 miles on them, basically new. He wants to trade for my 30s but since i love them and am not sure i will feel the same about the 32s yet, i'd like to keep them since i'm already pleased unless you guys convince me otherwise.

I know i'll need to add HL springs, do some molding on the floorboards, Trim bash plate, and change my clutch springs(yellow secondary almond primary?), but is there anything else? I'll be putting a HMF swamp series, dynatek cdi, and jet kit on my Brute within the next month or so also.

Now i just want some opinions on them. Do they really ride as rough as everyone says? IMO, my 30s ride great so keep that in mind. Do they really tear your Brute to pieces like i've heard elsewhere(ie always breaking axles, repeadidly burning belts, etc)? IMO, i have decent throttle control and generally don't hold it WOT in holes unless necessary depending on alcohol consumption. Also, will they absolutely kill my power?

If there's anything else you guys think i should know throw it out there. Also tell me what ya'll think trading and what not. I'd rather not but if ya'll think i'd be more pleased with the 32s compared to my 30s then i may consider it.

Thanks!


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

my buddy has them on his with a 6 inch in my opinion they are just to ruff unless you just ride mud only


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I just feel like it will be a lot of tire to carry around in all conditions and am very pleased with my 30s. Just making sure i'm not missing something here. I'm sure the 32s will do a little better in the nasty stuff. Anyone else think i should keep my 30s or would any of you suggest the opposite? I've never seen 32s in person and have never ridden any bikes with them.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i have road on both they look very impressive,but to tell you the truth i follow my buddy anywhere he goes on the 30,s


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Pretty impressive. Unless he just wants to make me a killer deal i'll probably just keep what i've got. He's wanting $500 for them right now which is pretty good, but i really don't need them i guess?:thinking:


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Man stay with what you know. 32" is a lot of mass turning and it has got to add a lot of stress to a already stressed drivetrain. Good Luck!


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

29.5 laws here and i wouldnt dream of going bigger...bike barely holds together now


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i have 32's sitting on shop floor been to busy to mount them .. i believe that any tire can brake axles if you do dumb stuff. jmo. i think that with proper clutchin they will not kill your power like you think they will... but you have to figure out whats best for you and how you ride..... best of luck with your decision


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd stick with the 30's. I'm running 28x12x12 silvers on all 4. I broke a front axle backing out of a mud hole that after i watched the guy in front of me go through it and decided I didn't want to break anything, imagine that. My luck. The 32's are nice but that's just problems waiting to happen imo. I'd stay no bigger than 30's. Good luck with whatever you choose though


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

30s on mine also stick with whatcha got man,more stress,rougher and I like to trail ride also than just stay in a mud hole all day.I love mine,the only other way I would change tires is if laws made a 29.5 in a 14in.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

stay with what you got 32 are not gonna get you much if any further. plus if the 30's wont let you get there, you dont need to be there lol. o and btw dont go with a yellow secondary if you do the trade stay with a red the yellow heats the belt housing up severly causing belts to be shredded dont believe me ask steve aka phreebsd


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input/advice everyone. Pretty sure i'm just going to stick with what i've got. I'm more than satisfied with my 30s and will keep them unless he sells his outright dirt cheap.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Figured i would bring this thread back up. Went and looked at these 32s tonight and they're like brand new. Getting them for cheap:rockn:. I figured i'd just try them. The 30s will be my primary tire for everything and the 32s will be for strickly the nastiest of the nasty holes/rides. I'm going to buy another set of rims for the 32s also, so if anyone has some 14s for sale let me know.

From what you guys mentioned, the red secondary should be fine? What would you guys do for the primary? I'd like a good amount of stall. Sometimes i even feel that my 30s need a little more stall so keep this in mind. I could care less about top speed as long as i have low end grunt.

Think i can get by with my 2" lift and HL springs and maybe just mold the floorboards?

Thanks everyone, I'm excited to try them:bax:=:woot:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Go with a gold then I would say almond for most but if you want a good amount without over clutching it I say gold primary red secondary but honestly every single person is different and likes different things when it comes to this clutching topic


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dale had em on his and loved em. I really think gorilla axles are a must unless you have thumb control that many of us don't. Think he had Gold and Yellow then switched the secondary back to Red.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Good deal. Did he fit them with just a 2" lift? I'm talking to bootlegger via PMs now and he's suggesting gold/red also and possibly some weights. 

I have decent throttle control IMO. But then again my judgement gets skewed after some liquid courage haha. I'll just replace axles as they break. Like i said my 30s will still be my primary tire and the 32s will be for strickly some of the nasty places we ride. Thanks again!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When he switched from 31s he bought a 4" lift too. So I don't think he put em on with just his 2".


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

10-4. Hopefully with my lift and HL springs they'll clear or come close to it.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Figured i would update. I test fitted them today. I think a little molding in the front floorboards will be needed, but can't tell how much until i get my HL springs. These 32s actually don't ride that bad, but they do dwarf my 30 silverbacks:rockn:
Like i said these won't be on here all the time, my 30s have never let me down. These will just be for going to some of the nasty/rutted out parks we go to and for the nasty holes where i want to throw everything i have at them...


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

I put 32's on my bike for one ride and took them back off and put my 31's back on. The bike turned them with ease but if you dont have thumb control you will dig to the bottom and I promise once you go threw a hole with it pinned NOONE will be able to follow. All my buddys made me get in the back after the 3RD hole!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The 32's are definitely MONSTERS! Looks good Derk.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Bigcountry750- HAHA. I'm usually the test dummie for holes so we'll see what my buddies say after a couple holes:flames:. Especially since most of my buddies are still SRA. I'm sure they'll cuss me

TX4play-Thanks. Just have to do my primary clutch weights/springs, lift springs, jet kit and pipe and i shouldnt have any problems turning them. I"m going to TRY(keyword) to get all that done next weekend. My tax return came back so it's goodies time


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

looks good! Have you measured it out to see what your ground clearance with just a 2inch and those beasts are?


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Just measured it for ya: 16 3/8 front diff, 17.5 rear diff, 19" floorboards. Hopefully i'll get an inch or so from the HL springs.


----------

